# apple cider vinegar and rats good or bad?



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

i swear by the stuff it's helped me with a lot with annoying things like acid reflux (which as a bodybuilder is almost inevitable) but how does it affect ratties? a few drops in their water shouldn't really hurt them. could help with smell and overall health i'm thinking except i'm far from being an expert on rats and i'm afraid to hurt the little guys so any experiences anyone?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Remember that rats can't puke, meaning they can't get heart burn, so it would do more harm then good in my opinion. I wouldn't give them any kind of vinegar.


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

mameur said:


> i swear by the stuff it's helped me with a lot with annoying things like acid reflux (which as a bodybuilder is almost inevitable) but how does it affect ratties? a few drops in their water shouldn't really hurt them. could help with smell and overall health i'm thinking except i'm far from being an expert on rats and i'm afraid to hurt the little guys so any experiences anyone?


I don't know for sure about benefits for ratties but I know it works wonders with me! I have been taking 2 tbsp twice a day with water for what seems like forever and I don't ever get heartburn or acid reflux. I stopped once and the reflux and burn came right back. I'll never stop taking it again. I also use it as a rinse for my hair (which is down to my butt). It leaves it shiny and more manageable than conditioner alone. Love it!


----------

